# Onkyo 806 Video Switching Question



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I recently discovered my only HDMI input on my plasma has handshake problems. I'm going to have to revert to Component. That should be fine since my plasma is only 1080i capable anyway.

My question is this: My bluray and my XBOX come into the receiver through HDMI, am I now going to have to switch the video portion to component to take advantage of the video switching? I can't seem to get it to work leaving them as solely HDMI while monitor out is component.

Bummer... am I correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you are correct HDMI can not be down converted to any other source. So your only option is to run component from BluRay etc.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Another option would be to get an HDFury converter to go from HDMI to VGA at the TV. You should be able to keep 1080p that way depending on the TVs support on the VGA port. You will also be able to keep your HDMI cable for the blu ray player to keep your DDTHD and DTSMA support.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

hddummy said:


> Another option would be to get an HDFury converter to go from HDMI to VGA at the TV. You should be able to keep 1080p that way depending on the TVs support on the VGA port. You will also be able to keep your HDMI cable for the blu ray player to keep your DDTHD and DTSMA support.


 
As I understand it I should still be able to keep the HDMI cable for DDTHD and DTSMA but just switch to component for the video only, am I correct?

HDFury sounds interesting... where can I get more info on that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Darren said:


> As I understand it I should still be able to keep the HDMI cable for DDTHD and DTSMA but just switch to component for the video only, am I correct?


Yes, but some BluRay players or other components may not allow both HDMI and component to be used at the same time but this you will have to try to see if it works. For BluRay it also most likely will not allow upconversion of any SD DVDs over component.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

One thing after another. This TV is killing me with this HDMI issue.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

well...buying a $100 adapter is cheaper than buying a new TV. Are you sure the problem is the TV? What have you done to troubleshoot the issue?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I used a different TV for a few days and never saw the problem, switched back to the other TV and started seeing the problems again. Tried different HDMI cables etc...


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Hhmmmm...that does sound pretty incriminating to me.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm also having problems with my TV (a toshiba). Plays non-HDCP material over HDMI just fine, not so with DRM'd material. I only have 2 sources, both HDCP free, so I'll likely be using an HDMI splitter, but the HDFury2 was the other route I was considering. Both options should be less expensive than getting your TV fixed (Mine was going to be $350-400).


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

hddummy said:


> well...buying a $100 adapter is cheaper than buying a new TV. Are you sure the problem is the TV? What have you done to troubleshoot the issue?


T'here is no VGA input on this Plasma, all I got is component as the next best thing.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HDFury2 is about $160, does component output.


----------

